
As U.S. Modernizes Nuclear Weapons, ‘Smaller’ Leaves Some Uneasy - molecule
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/science/as-us-modernizes-nuclear-weapons-smaller-leaves-some-uneasy.html
======
Recurecur
The final paragraph from the article:

'“Somebody has to get serious,” she added. “We’re spending billions of dollars
on a status quo that doesn’t make us any safer.”'

That is nonsensical and as a matter of fact, indefensible.

Nuclear weapons are arguably the strongest force for peace in human history.

